# Longest shot?



## Michael Brigman

What's the longest kill shot you've ever made on a fox or coyote?


----------



## Brad.T

The furthest confirmed kill was a shot at 336 yds but i had a kill on a fox that i think was further but i didn't walk it off of have a range finder so i'm not sure.


----------



## Michael Brigman

Brad ~ What gun do you use when shooting yotes in ND? It must be a real flat-shooter... 336 yards in an awesome shot. I wouldn't even atempt that, LOL.


----------



## Brad.T

I shoot a 22-250 and ya that is about as flat as it gets for factory ammo i know some guys can get flat with some of the other calibers if they reload but i don't have the time. I have a video by the Johnson brothers that has a shot at a running coyote at 617 yds on his last shot. They showed him picking it up and range finding it. It was his last shell in the gun and there was a lot of luck involved. He said he was holding four feet over his back! I haven't got that lucky yet but even a blind pig has to find an acorn sooner or later LOLOLOL


----------



## Michael Brigman

*Come on, guys. 190 views and only 1 reply. Where are the shooters?*


----------



## SniperPride

woops, overlooked this topic, 500 yards.
:sniper:


----------



## Whelen35

Best long shot also some luck involved, was on a fox and my custom contender in 250 savage. A buddy and I were out looking over the farm one winter day, when he spoted a fox out sunning himself in a field. Well, he asked if I had a gun to go and shoot said fox with, and I only had my contender. Well to make a long story short, I pulled out the contender said "head shot" held for wind and elevation, and made a perfect head shot. 310yds is what we paced it out to be. Could I do this on demand? No, but I would not let my friend know that. With rifle, 440yds is my longest shot at a badger it that counts.


----------



## Bucky

464 yards


----------



## Townsend

368-with a 270


----------



## Townsend

368-with a 270


----------



## southdakbearfan

465 - 100 gr ballistic tips, 257 AI, first and only shot


----------



## i_love_177

100 yards at a can with a shadow 1000 wiht 1000 fps advertised


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

260 w/ my 30-06. Deer hunting and the yote was running..........my luckiest shot ever! I was impressed because I am aweful with a rifle!


----------



## Lance Pardee

413 YARDS. STANDING IN A CORN FIELD. I SHOT IT FROM A SOLID REST WITH A SPOTTER WITH A RANGE FINDER. I WAS SHOOTING A WEATHERBY 270, WITH A 4-12 SCOPE


----------



## cklspencer

Earlier this year i bought a howa 22-250. I went out to a little honey hole of mine that is about 15 min. away from where i live. I set up and started calling. Just after i started i saw something way off in the distance. I could not tell what it was at first because of the sun. Afer a few min. the sun move enugh to give the animal a red glow. It was a red fox that had just come out of its den to sun himself in the last few hours of light. It was along ways off but i thought i would give it a try. I place the cross hairs where i thought they needed to be i pulled the trigger. The fox moved and turn 180 degrees. I thought I missed so I took a Secound shot. down it went. At first i thought it ducked back into its burrow but when i walked over to it, there it was. Made a well place shot. two days later i got another one just as far. it came out of some bush and started walking across what was left of the snow. One shot and it went down. I told one of my buddies about it. He didn't think it was possible to take a shot that long and make it count. So we took his range finder out. First fox 422 yrds
second shot 413 yds. I love that gun. its been a blast. it has take many coyotes now and a few more foxes.


----------



## ND Five O

I dumped a hung-up coyote who was belching out warning barks like nobody's business. Used the Leica 900 scan and ranged him to about 425. Using Rem 700 22-250 VSSF w/factory Win 45gr ammo. Anyway, I call it complete luck -- but it made for a good day.


----------



## .17remman

826 yards with a .30-378 Weatherby off of an outers rest. One shot. Pelt unsalvagable.


----------



## mr.trooper

Thats some shootn...


----------



## .17remman

Yea, but that is a special target rifle and I was fortunate enough to have a coyote stand broadside while my uncle figured the range and adjusted the target knobs. All I did was squeeze the trigger. My next longest was at 410 paces, and that was with a .220 Swift. It had a really nice pelt.


----------



## MossyMO

This season spotted a buck way out and standing broadside, my son dropped it down into crp with our Savage 243, then we saw it looking over the the top of the crp at us. Instead of walking towards it and tracking for hours with the possibility of losing it, I took a crack with our Ruger 270, and it dropped. We walked out to it and saw the 243 was through the lungs and 270 through the neck. We then used GPS and tripometer on the pick up to estimate distance, both were 440 yard shots. Alot of luck involved, the 270 was sighted in for 200 yards and the 243 was sighted for 100 yards (new gun), we both just compensated the cross hairs for a guessed distance and both got lucky. We call it team work !!! :sniper:


----------



## the_rookie

wow 826 yards thats a really really long shot


----------



## Ryan.Anderson

Distance unknown. Hit the coyote after 14 shots with my 270 (my worst shooting display EVER). It was a younger pup in a field and for some reason wasn't scared of the gun blasts. I kept aiming higher and higher every shot. I'm guessing I was at least aiming five feet over his back and had the gun sited in at a couple inches high at 200 yards. Someone that knows the tragectory of a factory 270 load should post what the distance might have been for me. I only hit it in the foot as it jumped around for a couple jumps and took off running. I also could see where my bullets were hitting and had to compensate a gread deal for the very light wind.

Does anyone actually see many fox anymore?


----------



## njensen1

25 Yards
Granite Rock

I threw pretty hard, and managed to disorient the 75lbs yote.
I charged at him, wrestled him to the ground and ate out his heart.

Then my naighbor sprayed me off with a hose & I realized this 75lb yote was a families german sheppard.

He never saw it comming....


----------



## the_rookie

dude r u a sped what the hell were u thinking


----------



## njensen1

This has been edited for content by Brad.T

Check out other Kills

Coyotes
Beavers
Bobcats

All in Nebraska


----------



## the_rookie

dude u r a f%ucking sick person there poor defensles animals and there pets im not sure but i think killing pets is a felony dude u should not have a bb gun what u shoot em wiht a 223 assualt rifle u r sick


----------



## coyotekiller

Despite everyone tellin me it cant be done, I proved to myself that a 17 hmr is a great coyote gun. Thursday morn I caught a coyote in the head at 211 yards(according to my buddies lazer range finder) dropped him in his tracks. hit him right behind his eye so all of those who didnt believe in the 17 You cant change my mind now
:sniper:


----------



## njensen1

I have some Ocean Front Property in Arizona to sell ya Rookie


----------



## the_rookie

u got some land for me? how many acres u got but seroiusly thats sick killing animals but i will admit the beaver one was funny


----------



## njensen1

Well i suppose this would of come out sooner or later,
I have never killed a coyote. One time i was drvin and seen one, but then it was just a Husky.

So my website is somewhat false. i got those pictures from other hunters here in Kansaska.

Do you hunt Rookie? also Do you know what humor is?


----------



## cranebuster

I shot a coyote with my .17 Rem at 480 on the run. Took me all winter to get him. He would leave a neighbors feedlot every morning on my way to school so he'd get a clip full about every three days, zeroed in by February.


----------



## TheEnd

this is me beside my truck about ten o'clock am before deer season opened at noon with my .338 remington ultra shot low on a jack off hand so it was quiet good i think at about 535 yards running hit about 4 inches low and when i walked it off the cirt killed it i was amazed... this is no lie no bullet hole it wasnt even bleeding!!! :beer: the bullet was a reloaded swift siraco 210 gram win. primer with 93 grain powder dont recommend on elk or moose but faster then the 250 grain factory shells so they are good on deer!


----------



## TheEnd

that is dirt killed it my keyboard skills suck!! ty for ur cooperation


----------



## BIG BEN

413 yards with the 22-250.


----------



## woodie1

I like 'em under 40 yards for the shotgun


----------



## Brad.T

woodie what are using for a shotgun 20 12 or 10 guage and what shells?


----------



## woodie1

I use a 12 with a turkey style choke and 3in 04 buck or I keep 3 1/2 00 buck close at hand for if the hang up about 60 yards but they do way to much damage if there close farthest I've had one go before falling was about twenty feet. It's been really good this last couple weeks with all the cold wish i could hunt tonight with the calm winds and snow but i have to work till 10. I guess I'll just have to wait for thurs


----------



## Brad.T

I'm just starting to carry the 10 guage but had one get away on me at nationals that i shot with it and kind of discouraged me about using them so hopefully i can redeem myself later this year.


----------



## Fallguy

The longest shot I ever witnessed on a coyote was 47 yards by Papapete. It was the first coyote I ever called in to shooting distance, and he bagged it. He's a great partner to hunt with!


----------



## People

My longest shot was some where around 200 yds.


----------



## bretts

Just thought I would mention this, If any of you guys are interested in seeing an amazing video, the video is called "beyond belief" this guy on there shoots elk, deer, coyotes anywhere from 300-800yds. He shoots a coyote on there at 1,078yards. Its amazing, just a great shooter. Also, he drops a few elk, and mule deer at about 750-800yards. Its really something worth gettin.


----------



## kase

i think it was somewhere around 350 or 375. bretts was with me and thats what he figured. he can judge distances better than i can. (this was last year...before i bought my rangefinder.)

kase


----------



## Fallguy

Bretts,

Where can you find this Beyong Belief video? It sounds like it might be fun to watch.


----------



## bretts

Fall guy, I will have to do some checking. I can't remeber what the hunting show is, but I will find out. The video is truly amazing, this guy can shoot like no other. It has some awesome video, he was shooting things around 500-600 yards like it was no big deal, but the coyote at 1078 was sweet. I will get back to you on where to get the video


----------



## dukeedwardspinedale

My son who just turned 8, shot a coyote a couple weeks ago at 817 yards. We used a rangefinder to measure it. He has a youth TC .223 with a 2x7 scope and kneeling on the ground with shooting sticks.


----------



## Fallguy

dukeedwardspinedale said:


> My son who just turned 8, shot a coyote a couple weeks ago at 817 yards. We used a rangefinder to measure it. He has a youth TC .223 with a 2x7 scope and kneeling on the ground with shooting sticks.


Doubtful.


----------



## Welliamrich

Longest real shot I reacall was a little over 350 after 7 shots from the ar . Longest lucky shot 176 yards on a dead run with iron sights from a nylon 66 .22. Hit her right behind the eye.

________________________________________________
fighting knives


----------



## alleyyooper

My longest was 83 yards paced on the rifle range with the Ruger 77 tang safety 243 hand loaded Sierra 85gr. HPBT game kings about 2800 FPS' 
Have my swift sighted in at 1.5 inches low at 100yds. At 3800 FPS it is a dead on hold to 400 yards. To thick and rolling in this area to see a coyote at 400 yards any way.

 Al


----------



## lesser

1,356 yards walking


----------



## xdeano

lesser said:


> 1,356 yards walking


So, what did you use? rifle, cal, bullets, rangefinder?

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy

Mine was about 400 yards. Farther than I can throw a rock. Not sure exactly because I don't have a rangefinder, my bipod is held together with duct tape, my gun is dirty, my scope is dusty, and I don't practice as much as I should. 

xdeano maybe would remember. He was with me and so was his dogs. I asked them and they just looked at me.


----------



## xdeano

Fallguy, it has been a couple years, but i think that one was right around 400yds down in the hills. I know peter sure had fun.

Xdeano


----------

